# Strike of the Sea Dog



## Wyjid (Jul 30, 2009)

ooo... fire.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jul 30, 2009)

nice idea!! great shot.  I'm going to try this tonight


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jul 30, 2009)

well I gave this a try and couldn't pull it off with like 30+ matches.  well done sir  well done :thumbup:


----------



## brettmc (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice capture, did you use an assistant, or just ambidextrous?


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice.  Love the way flames look in photos.


----------



## Wyjid (Jul 31, 2009)

brettmc said:


> Nice capture, did you use an assistant, or just ambidextrous?


 

actually... ha. as this was a spur of the moment thing it was the silliest setup in history. i was sitting at the dining room table, i held the box steady with my foot up on the table, the camera in other hand, and striking the match with the other hand. this would have all been well enough, but my macro lens is manual focus only. so my body was also rocking back and forth tp try to get the correct focus distance at the same time. next time i'm setting up a tri pod and getting someone to hold the box.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jul 31, 2009)

Wyjid said:


> brettmc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice capture, did you use an assistant, or just ambidextrous?
> ...




thats even more impressive.  I had someone striking the match while I tried to snap the photo.


----------



## Wyjid (Aug 3, 2009)

heh, i think i'd have someone else hold the box and you strike the match, but have a tripod. striking the match yourself lets you control the speed of the strike and the timing of the shutter at the same time, which makes it easier to sync.


----------



## Big (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet idea man. Very original, definitely haven't seen that so far.


----------

